# Developing koshi



## MeDemitto (Sep 30, 2010)

I was curious if there were any exercises that people use specifically to train/develop their koshi?
I imagine some sort of core/abdominal training, certain kinds of sit-ups, or twists. But I'm pretty pysiologically ignorant, and would love to hear if anyone spends time developing this; and how.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2010)

MeDemitto said:


> I was curious if there were any exercises that people use specifically to train/develop their koshi?
> I imagine some sort of core/abdominal training, certain kinds of sit-ups, or twists. But I'm pretty pysiologically ignorant, and would love to hear if anyone spends time developing this; and how.



I'm unclear on what you mean by 'koshi'.  For us (Isshin-Ryu), it's the ball of the foot used for kicking, as distinct from 'kakato', the heel of the foot.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 30, 2010)

I understand it as whole body power mechanics, beyond the usual hip rotation, shoulder turn, body moving forward stuff.  If you have koshi, you can crumple someone with a punch while everyone else will wonder what it was you did exactly.  You can see similar concepts demonstrated in the short punches from Wing Chun or the Tai Chi Chuan palm press.

Bill, there's an idea in Okinawan karate called chinkuchi which expresses some of the same ideas in parallel to koshi.  You frequently see karate-ka attempting to practice this type of moment, 'vibrating' as they go through their kata or their kihon.  IMO, this characteristic vibration should eventually fade away as it is only a contextual clue to your body when you are engraining the feeling into your muscles.

I begin to teach some elements of this when the student is sufficiently advanced.  If he is still working on the acceleration/momentum/snap power level, forget it.  He's not ready yet.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Bill, there's an idea in Okinawan karate called chinkuchi which expresses some of the same ideas in parallel to koshi.  You frequently see karate-ka attempting to practice this type of moment, 'vibrating' as they go through their kata or their kihon.  IMO, this characteristic vibration should eventually fade away as it is only a contextual clue to your body when you are engraining the feeling into your muscles.



Thanks, I appreciate the explanation.  I thought chinkuchi also included breathing.

http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~cejames/handbook/chapters/chapter-three/chinkuchi.htm

I admit I'm quite unknowledgeable about this concept.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the explanation.  I thought chinkuchi also included breathing.



Indeed.  The two are not exactly congruent.  One can train for one without the other although I do think some physical details overlap.

The aikidoka in me says there is no power without breath though, although Goju karate-ka sometimes explore the possibilities of (almost) no breath as they complete their motions.


----------



## MeDemitto (Sep 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm unclear on what you mean by 'koshi'.  For us (Isshin-Ryu), it's the ball of the foot used for kicking, as distinct from 'kakato', the heel of the foot.


Disambiguation:
Sorry if I'm using the term indiscriminately. What I was referring to by "koshi" was more along the lines of what dancing described, though with a strong emphasis on the hips and their rotation (I must confess to only having a very vague idea as to which muscles might be involved).
I've also heard of "vibrating" or using some kind of compression technique to virtually replace the hip rotation altogether, but that's vastly above my pay-grade at this point.
Thanks so much for the input


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 30, 2010)

MeDemitto said:


> Disambiguation:
> Sorry if I'm using the term indiscriminately. What I was referring to by "koshi" was more along the lines of what dancing described, though with a strong emphasis on the hips and their rotation (I must confess to only having a very vague idea as to which muscles might be involved).
> I've also heard of "vibrating" or using some kind of compression technique to virtually replace the hip rotation altogether, but that's vastly above my pay-grade at this point.
> Thanks so much for the input



Some people can create a current of movement beginning at either the feet or the shoulders and connect it through their extremities for a strike.  I think some of the top championship level boxers have this characteristic also, although it might be more confined to the shoulders through to the arms.  Check out some of Muhammed Ali's knockouts on video.  I think he displays it at times although he might not be able to described in karate terms.


----------

